# How to know when ovulation is occuring with clomid?



## SummerLily

Hi ladies , 

just a quick question :flower:

im on my first cycle on clomid 50mg, days 2-6 . From CD 5 onwards i had some twingy niggles in my left ovary in particular and my cm has been really watery with some slight creamy cm. 

Is this not what i should experiance around ovulation ??? the ovary niggles have gone now but watery/wetness is still there....

any ideas??? had some headaches and hot flushes!! othe than that the side effects have been really well behaved!! 


please help! x


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey, I'm on my fourth month of Clomid. Around CD11-13 my doctor conducts a scan to see if I'm going to ovulate, has your doctor suggested anything like this to you? 

Personally I don't keep track of when I'm going to ovulate, I just book in my scan at the start of my cycle and my husband and I enjoy sex every other day throughout my cycle (when AF is not around).

A lot of when you are going to ovulate depends on how long a cycle you have. Mine have varied since I started Clomid, my scans show I will ovulate so we just enjoy sex without worrying too much. 

There are many sites that can predict when your ovulation dates are going to be and a number of applications you can use on your phone. I use 'My Period and Ovulation Tracker' for Android and I honestly would be lost without it - not for ovulation but for period tracker etc. I find these very useful.

Good luck. X


----------



## Mrs C P

Hello, I got the same, on and off aches on my ovaries but then constant aches like heavy period pain, then sharp pain. Im so used to it now that i just know. what CD are you? I used to OV on day 13 on clomid but before clomid was much later.....


----------



## SummerLily

Hi Lou ~ weve not been offered any scans or bloods of any form .. :shrug: was just given 6 months worth of clomid and told to come back and see the fs in december and if it hasnt worked then we have to go on the list for assisted conception... We are trying to take it easy this month though , have vowed no OPK's and charting... just going to relax and enjoy the first month but it would be nice to know when something is occuring!! lol

Thanks Mrs C ~ Im only on CD9 now but am hoping that those pain i had ( which are much like you describe just without that sharpness) was a sign that this month my ovaries might decide to start working!! 

xx


----------



## Princess Lou

I was told that due to the risks involved with Clomid (Ovarian Hypersensitivity Syndrome and Multiple Births) that it has to be monitored. At least for the first month or two. Really strange that you aren't. At my scan on round 2 with 100mg it was found that I had OHSS, the constant pain was enough to tell me something was wrong mind. Have you been told when you should up your dosage or anything? I was started on 50mg and although I ovulated with it I didn't get a period and was put up to 100mg. If I don't get pregnant this month I go to 150mg for round 5 and 6. If I were you I would query why you aren't being monitored. There is no guarantee you will ovulate and that would be a waste of six months. 

Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## SummerLily

i thought exactly the same thing . But we was just given 6 months of 50mg by the fs who said that if it did not work to come bakc and see him at the booked appointment made for december!! :shrug: have booked myself in to see my normal gp though for next week ( when shes back from holiday) to ask her about it as ive read a lot of things that with me not even having bloods to see if its working , have made me worry !!! 

there will be no change in dosage ! which i think is pointless !! if it dosnt work in the first few months then clearly 50mg isnt working , but he wants me to continue taking 50mg for the remainder 6 months. nope.....I cant see how it works either...


----------



## Princess Lou

Hopefully your GP will be better. Is there anyway you could request a different fertility doctor? One that knows what he's doing preferably. Lol. I'm thankful that my doc is a lot more responsive as there is only one fertility clinic in Northern Ireland (thankfully it's a ten minute walk from where I live).

It really doesn't sound right or safe what you've been told. So many things could go wrong. 

Your GP might suggest you come in for blood work every month. I wouldn't suggest just upping your dose without consultation though, things could go wrong. 

X


----------



## SummerLily

fingers crossed!! im hoping that at least i can get the blood work done by the GP! when i saw the fs he said the only risk there was with me taking the medication was the chance of multiples. but then i came home and read about hyperstimulation etc!!! it took me 10 months to get to see this fs, before that it was 9 1/2 months of seeing a gynocologist and before that a year and a bit of going to the GP. ( who was also rubbish!) thankfully nowi have a new doctor so will have to see how things go !!xxx


----------



## Princess Lou

I really hope it works for you. 

If you get hyperstimulation you will know about it. At first I though it was a water infection as my pelvis area was constantly in pain and when I had to pee (sorry if tmi) it hurt like hell as if someone was weighing bricks in my uterus and sex was impossible due to pain. Quick trip to the doctor for some antibiotics showed it wasn't and he sent me straight to the hospital for a scan which showed OHSS.

Fingers crossed. X


----------



## MariaF

Whether you are monitored or not depends on where you ive - as with everything fertility related it's a Post code lottery :dohh:

I was not monitored so asked for Private scans. I also had OHSS on 100mg but could tell something was wrong because of very severe pain I had for a couple of days.
Ive had 7 rounds of Clomid and only had scans on 2 of them.

I admit I used OPKs to see if and when I ovulated. It was pretty late in the cycle - between days 17 and 20. But still an improvement on no ovulation/periods at all without Clomid!

Well done on adopting the relaxed approach - Im sure it'll happen much quicker that way :thumbup:


----------



## SummerLily

thanks ladies !!!

i can see this cycle being a long one !!! im eager for it to happen but were definatly relaxing now ( well for this cycle anyway !) most becuase i dont get whats going on with my body ! ive had really wateryness and slight cm since CD 5 which followed so pains /niggles in my ovaries - was really hoping it was a sign that they would start working this time around and yet the wateryness is still there and my cervix is really high up and im only on cd10!!! 

just hoping the changes are good !!! xx


----------

